# Baltic wharf succesful booking and a question about C.Club online booking



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Just managed to book Baltic wharf for 2 nights in April by phoning them directly.
According to CC onliine booking system they were fully booked apart for a couple of days in March and April.
So why could I get the dates I wanted by phoning the site directly?
I've had this before with other sites too.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

just the luck of the draw, basically they use the same system as the members. You probably got on to them just as somebody had cancelled.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> just the luck of the draw, basically they use the same system as the members. You probably got on to them just as somebody had cancelled.


Not sure about that Mike... the booking system will most likely have an site operator option to set aside a few pitches to cover occasions where some pitches become unusable, to cover maintenance or just in case booking errors are made. This allows the site to juggle the number of available pitches...so if the site receives a direct call and they know that they have say 10 pitches set aside they would be able to take the booking by adjusting the number of "hidden pitches " on the system.


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

As Mike suggests the CC have something called Warden offset where by only about 95% of pitches are available through online booking just in case of emergencies. Although it would be strange to release those pitches so far in advance. It could be that someone rang just before you called to cancel and the warden had not put it back on the system. Baltic Wharf only as about 48 pitches so the warden wouldn't have many to play with. Glad you got a pitch, very nice location.


David


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks. we like it too. so glad its saved for the tie being anyway.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

We have tried to book both London sites online and never successfully. 

Rang them up and hey presto. Now we always just ring the sites.

So far so good. Even got into York Rowantree last year with no bother and at short notice too..

Happy enough with that... Then you get the price!

Strewth.. 

Al' ...


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I know what you mean about the price - 2 nights at Baltic Wharf £53 for April and not even Easter!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I do feel that the CC charges SEEM to be expensive but when you take into account that they are a business and have the following costs to factor in is it really that much??

Capital cost of site. (land costs, building costs [reception/toilet blocks] laying of roadways/hardstandings/entrance barriers/water supply points/waste disposal, play areas, fencing/hedges etc) 
Business rates (astronomic!)
Water and sewerage costs (think what you pay per week then multiply that by the number of pitches on a site, ouch!) 
Staff costs (site and head office)
Electrical supply installation (expensive)
Annual inspection/maitenance of Electrical supply
Regular refurbishment of facilities (which to be fair are always up to a very high standard AND heated)
Energy costs (all of the EHU points supplying US with wriggly amps, hot water and heating of toilet blocks, lighting of the site)
Regular maintenance of entire site (Grass cutting, hedge cutting, daily dustbin emptying, IT for staff) 
Staff accommodation (often their own caravan though, but not always)

Plus I am sure a lot of overheads that I have not thought of.

In comparison to some commercial sites they are expensive BUT they are all of a similar standard, large pitches, first class facilities, spotlessly maintained, lots of open space (Baltic Wharf excepted!)

The answer always lies with the consumer though, (Think Lidl Versus Waitrose) if you dont like the price stay/shop elsewhere !!

As long as people are happy to pay the price why should they drop them. Many appear happy with the price structure, think how difficult it is to get into Baltic Wharf, Rowntree Park, kinda proves the point eh?? :wink2:

Andy


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I agree Mr Plodd. You (mostly) get what you pay for. I have no issue with the cost - it just takes me by surprise everytime!


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Mrplodd said:


> I do feel that the CC charges SEEM to be expensive but when you take into account that they are a business and have the following costs to factor in is it really that much??
> 
> Capital cost of site. (land costs, building costs [reception/toilet blocks] laying of roadways/hardstandings/entrance barriers/water supply points/waste disposal, play areas, fencing/hedges etc)
> Business rates (astronomic!)
> ...


It does.. We are happy enough to pay the charges or we would not be in the CC! But it does rock you on your heels when you get the bill for (say) 4 or 5 nights. I know about the costs too.. Obvious Mr P..

No magic wands nowadays.. Great sites cost. :wink2:

Al'...


----------

